
Puyo puyo like Android game - puyo
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.puyo.magic
======
puyo
Any comments for this game will be welcome

~~~
giantland
great game! I have been playing it for a while. It helps me practicsing my
puyo skill a lot.

